# Hats Disposable Ecig



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

When I walked into a cigarette shop in Brackenfell that was stocking TopQ, I went through their items and bought some really nice TopQ flavors and as always I'll just stand still for a moment and my eyes scan all the other stuff they have. 

Iclear 16 type ecigs in blister packs was the only ecig they had...... that you could charge. My eye caught this HATS ecig (HATS meaning Healthier alternative to smoking) and I've always wanted to try these but paying R100 - R180 for a disposable (Playboy ones) is crazy! So I ask what these HATS ones cost and the friendly old lady tells me R37!!!

Now they had a couple of flavors but more flavors you get like in cigarettes or cigars like tobacco (naturally), menthol and cherry. Think there was a apple or strawberry also not sure. So seeing that I'm hunting for that real tobacco juice I took the tobacco one. 18mg, it says it lasts longer than 30 cigarettes. The logo states 'The switch without the twitch' and I can understand that!

First puff was almost bad but also surprisingly almost good! Vapor is almost zero, about the amount a real stinkie makes. Now I've kept coming back to this ecig and taking a couple of puffs every now and then and it is something to get used to but somewhat satisfying. 

It works like a automatic battery so you just take a drag like a normal cigarette and a light at the end about the same color of a burning cigarette end lights up. Now this thing looks and basically feels like real cigarette except for the size and weight. Its soft, white with those light thin lines you get on a real on with the orange filter with the spots on. It is a little bit bigger and thicker than a real one and with its weight you cant hold it with your lips. Its got the HATS logo where all the others cigarette have theirs so this thing looks real. You could be standing in a smoking room and vape this and someone will walk in with their stinkie and ask you for a light. Imagine their face when you look them in the eye, take a drag and say 'Sorry but I don't smoke' and walk away!!!

But all and all I've been vaping this every now and then, the TH is kinda between medium and hard, almost like a stinkie. I took a stinkie tonight and took a long hard drag on it (it was NOT lit) and it gave me the same taste this ecig gives me, identical taste! 

Now this is a good alternative to someone that maybe wants to stop smoking and don't wanna spend a couple of hundred on a starter pack that they are gonna use for a month or two, stop and then its just gonna end up in the drawer. a friend of mine quit smoking by buying a starter kit and vaped for a week and then stopped vaping! Done! No smoking and no vaping! I on the other hand put this with my spare battery in my harmonica case as a backup. 

Like the other day I took my SVD with the Kayfun on, filled the tank and had a spare battery in case the one that's inside goes flat, so my newly made coil popped off one of the screws, so I couldn't vape the whole day and this is where this one comes in as my backup! 

The battery I cant really tell how long it lasts, will have to get another one and vape that the whole day without touching my vape gear to really see how long the battery will last but vaping on and off every now and then it has lasted me like 3 days all ready.

Pros and cons
Pros - compact and light weight ( compared to vape gear )
good TH
tastes like a cigarette
looks like a real cigarette
price is R37
lasts for days as a backup

Cons - tastes like a real cigarette ( had to put it in both - cant make my mind up if its a pro or con)
cant lip lock it like a real one
almost no vapor production (have to clutch or pull hard for better vapor)
sometimes a drop leaks out the tip ( tastes bad)
drag is a little tight
smell of the vapour is not bad but not real pleasant
cant refill or charge

all an all I give it a 6 out of 10 and this will be in my battery harmonica case as my backup!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

I first tried an ecig about three years ago. Was an Njoy, a worthless bucket of cow turds even then.

I went back to analogs and thought it was a silly fad.

In Nov 2013 I decided to give it another try, but I wanted something compact.

My googling lead me to http://electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za/starter-packs/budget-blister-pack.html

I bought a few of them, vaped them for 2 weeks, and was impressed enough to get an Evod from eciggies. There was no going back to analogs after that.

Thing is, although the ecig i got from that site was kinda crap, I still like the compactness, and the ability to just drag and smoke one handed, without having to push a button (auto micro switch activates when you take a drag)

They also sell a 'clearo' that you can put liquid into:

http://electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za/super-e-cigarette-cartomizers/clearomizer-slimline.html

This is pretty damn good for a compact backup solution - but you will need to vape with 24mg nic to get any hit, flavour and nic buzz out of it.

A useful tool to keep in the arsenal maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

This thing tastes actually quite strong for an 18mg! Ask @CVS he took a drag of it today!


----------



## RIEFY (18/3/14)

lol I couldnt get anything out of it then decided to lung hit the blady thing and it made me cough lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Thanks for the review @Hein510 

I agree with you 100% on using this type of device as a backup
I have the GreenSmoke kit (rechargeable with different flavour tips) 
Have been meaning to do a review on it. 

Incidentally, at our first JHB vape meet in JHB (held at VapeKing) i gave my GreenSmoke to @Tom to take a puff. He also coughed initially. Does pack a nice little punch for its size. I use the 2.4% strength tips. 

I am still waiting for this size device to come out with the punch of a well setup dripper. I will be the first to buy it! Will be the ultimate portable solution.


----------

